# An 85 year old cigar on my birthday



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

OK, so my 35th birthday was on Friday (5/27) and I had been gifted an El Producto cigar from 1926 by a brother (no longer with us) forum (Thanks Nate!). Anyhow, I was going to save it for my 50th birthday but when Harold Camping assured us that the new end of the world would be October 21st 2011, I figured I'd smoke it on my 35th b-day and the cigar would be 85 at that point.

First, this is a machine rolled cigar and probably manufactured in Fl. The stick tastes like marvelous old cban tobacco (lots of upfront twang but a short finish). Not sure if the tobacco came from Cuba and it was made in the US but it was cello'ed which makes me believe this was not made in Cuba, I only know of a few that were cello'ed although I believe the tobacco to be Cuban.

The cello is almost brown on this thing and as I peel it back, the guys at the cigar shop (Suzza was there) are staring at me like I have a ***k growing out of my forehead. One that was done, I gave her a small clip and toasted up the end.
















The smoke was light bodied but full volume. Lots of smoke and a hay/musty flavor mixed with a twanginess that made me believe I was smoking the leaf of Havana (I have nothing to compare it to, it just was). The burn was great and the smoke was so mellow, I could retrohale an entire drag with no effect whatsoever and almost wondering if I took in any smoke at all.









All in all, the flavors intesified a little bit but in the end, this was a mild mellow smoke and it should have been for it's age. I am glad to have had this experience and to share it with you. Yes I nubbed the thing the burn,flavor and experience was all very gratifying.










Mods, if the pics don't show, can you help me out?


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

Very nice Scott. Once in a lifetime experience. Thanks!


----------



## Torqued (May 18, 2011)

That's a really cool review.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Awesome opportunity Scott!

For your pictures, copy and past the img code under each picture.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Batista30 said:


> Awesome opportunity Scott!
> 
> For your pictures, copy and past the img code under each picture.


Will do, I can't believe I remembered I have a photobucket account.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Very nice and certainly a once in a lifetime experience!

And also Happy Birthday buddy!


----------



## Hoghunter (Mar 28, 2011)

Great review!


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

What's wrong with you?! You just smoked a piece of history! :spank:


Kidding aside I'm sure it felt awesome/strange to be smoking something more than twice as old as you. Happy belated!


----------



## DefterElephant (Jun 29, 2014)

Nicely done, Scott! Congrats on that experience, one that few will probably have.


----------



## penna stogey (Apr 23, 2014)

Awesome smoke story. Well done....P-S


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Scott - and glad you got to enjoy such a rare find.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Hey Scot! Glad you enjoyed the smoke...I too have 6 or7 of the old cigars in my humi. They are called "clear Havanas" and do pop up on the FS ads from time to time. Even as old as they are, they are still an OK smoke.


----------



## LGHT (Oct 12, 2009)

Wow great post!


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

You do realize congratulations are about 3 years past due?......lol


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

Holy necrobump Batman, is the OP even still alive?


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Emperor Zurg said:


> Holy necrobump Batman, is the OP even still alive?


No, but I think his ghost still haunts these hallowed halls... @Scott W.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

piperdown said:


> You do realize congratulations are about 3 years past due?......lol


LOL! I never even noticed!


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

I noticed the age on this too. Nonetheless, happy belated bday! arty:arty:arty:


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Thank you guys. I wish I was three years younger.


----------

